# Post a quote by yourself



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I think it's a good thing to be able to say original things that you can be moved by.

Seriously, no paraphrases, and nothing that's already in the collective consciousness as a platitude, just your own thoughts, but which are quotable.

I had one today:

My mom tells me all the time, when looking at flowers and things, how "God has made her" such that she is "drawn to beauty and beautiful things" 
I thought, "No kidding, doesn't everyone like beauty..."

Today, I was looking at pictures of Kowloon Walled City, a real-life cyberpunk nightmare.

And I thought, I want to see the beautiful places, I want to see the hideous places, I want to experience life.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@pied vert

Watching surfing and want to go out to sea again. Reminds me of riding the massive waves in a storm, jumping off them and landing on another wave. Is a lot of fun in a motor powered boat. Riding natures worst.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I LOVE quotes i actually have a small collection of quotes. My signature is partly original and it was inspired by my recent expirience with fear. Im honestly not inspired enough right NOW to come up with a poetic quote right off the top of my head, but ill leave you with one of my favorite quotes and ill get back to you with an OG quote later...."When its dark enough, you can see stars"


----------



## Denzoy (Dec 29, 2015)

''The hardest walk you can make is the walk you make alone, but that is the walk that makes you the strongest.''


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Death is unavoidable, sanity is unachievable, pain I can do without.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

A quote skips over the best part.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

How duplicitous time is. It affords, at the same instant, both the pleasure of sedation and the sickening of loss. It's steady flow is nature's slow morphine drip. Equally anxious to assuage one's pain as it is to despoil one's life.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"My goals seem impossible, my efforts seem futile, my future seems settled, yet here I am still trying."

My signature's a LonelyLurker original also.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Love is when the heart speaks in prose.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"There's never enough in the bottle, even when there are too many bottles"


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I love the idea of this thread! This quote might not be very original but here goes:

"Life is like an ocean, sometimes it will be tranquil and everything will seem fine; other times, it will send you waves. But if you learn to go along with it instead of fighting it, then no matter what the weather is, you will be alright."


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"I've come to understand that understanding is lacking. I try to understand it's not personal, I hope to find understanding was waiting all along".


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"They say the universe chaos & that we're all just trying to smooth out a patch of our own until it wraps us back up into its mania once more"


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Well fed, well loved, well lived"


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Love this thread 

No wisdom from me here I'm afraid:

"In those weird long metal urinals, the urine floweth faster at the surface"
"All other things being kept constant, bending your knees and maintaining your cadence of step, hastens your speed" - that is actually Gareth's law, I stole it.
"The face of The Horse is mightier than the pen" - that popped out when I was drunk in 1997.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

"How should we measure sadness? If as Emily Dickinson wrote, 'hope is the thing with feathers,' then surely its loss is the weight of dead birds."










Here is a little dead bird. I imagine a lost hope looks quite a lot like this, so small and light and beautiful, but gone.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

All the good ones are taken :lol


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"How I feel never changes, only my ability to tolerate it."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Sunshine, may you warm this heart of mine, may you bless this day divine, oh I ask of you, sunshine"


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I have my own meme now lol
@truant


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Take your time, because at the end of the day, it doesn't exist.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

"Hell is the most loneliest place ever"


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

GODxPUPPETxMAR said:


> Take your time, because at the end of the day, it doesn't exist.


Man that's deep. Props to you, dude.


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

coeur_brise said:


> Man that's deep. Props to you, dude.


Thanks


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Ain't no unobstructed roads to love...but that don't mean you won't enjoy the trip"


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Blood is thicker than water. "And actually giving a **** is thicker than blood."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Blood is thicker than water. "And actually giving a **** is thicker than blood."


That's a good one


----------



## Max Seigel (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm a quote-aholic so I'm gonna post a few that I've come up with.

"There exists two prisons in this world. The prison where criminals go and the prison of your mind. Spend too much time either one and you'll eventually go crazy."

"Willpower pushes. Purpose pulls."

"There's a difference between a limit and a horizon."

"Be a door, not a doormat."

"You can't get what you don't have"

"Before a caterpillar turns into a butterfly, it must transform itself by becoming vulnerable and risking it all in order to set itself free."

"When you reach in a pot of copper, you'd be ecstatic to find a gram of gold. When you reach in a pot of gold, you'd be ecstatic to find a gram of copper. The point is not what you find, but what separates it from the rest."


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Denzoy said:


> ''The hardest walk you can make is the walk you make alone, but that is the walk that makes you the strongest.''


Great quote if thats original.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Here's some really old ones of mine I had forgotten I still had... I'm not creative anymore.

"if you will see all the hours of the night, you will see all the hours of my life"

"There are 2 parts. Reality and imagination. Physicality and interpretation. They can be linked together either by forming new images in our mind, or connecting with old ones. Though they are 100% separate and exist independently."

"the music itself is not what is special. It's literally just sound that maybe even an animal can't understand and properly translate well enough to create an accurate image in the imagination. it's what it creates in your mind that makes it special. its how we interpret it"

"help me die" 
lol so profound and original...

"suicide is interesting because you have to be such a coward to end your own life, and yet have the balls to do so"

"they don't know the pain that runs through these veins"

"She licked her finger, then touched my lips." 
Used to have a crush on the old lady gaga and had a dream about this... Weird I know, and embarrassing... Now I don't really like her that much though, and she even kinda turns me off. Only thing I like about her now is her voice/ability to sing.

And here's another profound one...
"fast, is slow, but fast"


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I love coming up with these life quotes 



"Life is unfair, life is confusing, and life is short. So get used to it, make the most of what you can, and just live for each day that comes"

"Life is like a rollercoaster, it has its ups, and it has its downs. For some people, it will be unenjoyable and unpleasant all along. So just learn to enjoy whatever life sends your way, whether it be good or bad. Let go of everything, sit back, and enjoy the ride"

"Instead of chasing after perfection and bliss, learn to enjoy life for what it is. Enjoy the simple things in life, enjoy a sunset over a horizon, enjoy the sound of the rain, enjoy every emotion that you feel, enjoy breathing. Because the very fact that we can experience anything at all, is a beautiful thing."

"Make the most of every exprience that you have, live every moment to the fullest; because life is a collection of all these moments."


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Perfection doesn't exist... until you no longer need things to be perfect."


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"If happiness were as simple to construct as a quote is, I'd quote my happiness for all of eternity".


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Love this thread
> 
> No wisdom from me here I'm afraid:
> 
> ...


when I saw the username in this thread i knew i'd have an insta-favorite.

Do you doodle horses, or rather Horses, with broken pens? What was the context that gave birth to such an utterance from you?


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

LonelyLurker said:


> "If happiness were as simple to construct as a quote is, I'd quote my happiness for all of eternity".


The construction of happiness is simple, just not easy


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

forgetmylife said:


> "suicide is interesting because you have to be such a coward to end your own life, and yet have the balls to do so"


that's true, about that being interesting.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

pied vert said:


> The construction of happiness is simple, just not easy


I'd like to believe that, I'd prefer to be wrong, I'm open to suggestions. Seriously.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

"No one can tell you how to live your life, because no one has ever done it before."


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Begging for approval is the surest route to rejection."


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"You need to know yourself before you can assign esteem to it."


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

pied vert said:


> when I saw the username in this thread i knew i'd have an insta-favorite.
> 
> Do you doodle horses, or rather Horses, with broken pens? What was the context that gave birth to such an utterance from you?


Alas, my nickname used to be "The Horse" so twas a weird drunken claim. Except I got the sword and pen the wrong way around which made it all sound a bit off.

Maybe, it was making a reference to those being fully in heroin's clammy grasp being unable or unwilling to study. That isn't any more motivating though (but it is likely technically true).


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Alas, my nickname used to be "*The Horse*" so twas a weird drunken claim.


PMs arriving in 3,2,1.:laugh:


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"It's not the size of the boat but the lack of alternative options."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"If criticism is on all sides of the coin then all the matters is where your preference lies"


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

LonelyLurker said:


> PMs arriving in 3,2,1.:laugh:


lol, sadly for other reasons - my rl name is "Bob Equine"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> lol, sadly for other reasons - my rl name is "Bob Equine"


I like my story better.

"If life gives you the nickname of horse, allow others to reach their own conclusions."


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

LonelyLurker said:


> I like my story better.
> 
> "If life gives you the nickname of horse, allow others to reach their own conclusions."


Yeh, you might be onto something there


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

forgetmylife said:


> "if you will see all the hours of the night, you will see all the hours of my life"


Describes old-ish me perfectly tbh :haha



forgetmylife said:


> "the music itself is not what is special. It's literally just sound that maybe even an animal can't understand and properly translate well enough to create an accurate image in the imagination. it's what it creates in your mind that makes it special. its how we interpret it"


I agree, the same song could mean two different things for two people.



forgetmylife said:


> And here's another profound one...
> "fast, is slow, but fast"


:con:b


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

"Whenever life throws problems at you, just move out of the way" 
Haha!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

"The only person who can help you get better in life is yourself. No one else."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Peace is reuniting with the universe, hell is being apart from it as we are now, & life is find our way back home...or so we can hope"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"When reward is absent, all risk seems unacceptable."


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

@LonelyLurker
so you're not a happy person, eh?
:hug


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

'you fools!'

'vegetables are for decoration'


----------



## NickNock (Jul 6, 2017)

"Are you gonna finish that cake?"


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

mt moyt said:


> 'you fools!'
> 
> *'vegetables are for decoration'*


Haaaa!


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

pied vert said:


> @LonelyLurker
> so you're not a happy person, eh?
> :hug


Unfortunately no. I can have a laugh etc. but it never develops into happiness.

"Santa, Tooth Fairy, happiness. Is there really any difference?"


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

LonelyLurker said:


> "When reward is absent, all risk seems unacceptable."


For me, this seems to extend to

"When reward is uncertain, all effort seems unacceptable".


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> For me, this seems to extend to
> 
> "When reward is uncertain, all effort seems unacceptable".


I don't know Bob, you seem to be making an effort to me.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Quote


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

When placed on the eyes, our insecurity is like a pair of glasses that causes everything that we see to be seen only through it's lens.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Mad science, mad risk, madness, mad bliss"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Confidence is the foundation which self esteem is built upon. If your esteem resides external to the structure of self, don't expect your foundation to withstand many tremors."


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

"Bliss is found by realizing that happiness is not subjective to anything other than peace of mind".


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Beneath the subterfuge of electromagnetic lies...


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't have anything to contribute, but I just wanted to say this thread is great!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"I'll kill ya cause I love ya, then resurrect ya that I might finish hatin' ya"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"You have to enjoy the happy moments in life, not mourn those that never existed"


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Sometimes when I'm bored, I think of things like this. I know these are probably weird:

"If you want a pair of yellow boots, you need to get into the car and go to the shop to buy them. On the way there, you will pass a shop that has red boots and a shop that has blue boots, but if you keep going, you will get to the shop with yellow boots. After that, you will want to go home, and there might be some traffic. Even in traffic, you won't give up - you will eventually get home, just like every other time you have wanted to go home. It might take a while, but if you don't give up, you could get what you want."

"The sun will go down, and then the brightness of the day will be gone and it will get cold and dark. But then there will be stars everywhere, which are little pieces of brightness and happiness. Each one is a happy moment of a good day that hasn't happened yet."

"Nothing is ever empty. There is air in everything."

"A weed is a free flower that is given as a gift, but no one appreciates it because it's the wrong type of flower and they didn't ask for it. Instead of being grateful for it, they poison it to death, then they rip it out of the ground and throw it away like a piece of rubbish. The weed had heard that people love flowers, so it was trying to make people happy by giving itself to them as a free flower that grows everywhere. It thought it was doing the right thing, and it never thought it would be unwanted or hated. It didn't know it was doing anything wrong, and now it is dead."


----------



## TwerkinForTalos (Jan 2, 2017)

"You can observe everything and never see anything."


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

LonelyLurker said:


> I don't know Bob, you seem to be making an effort to me.


Yeh, that's true (I spent a while thinking about this). Interesting point, and I am not sure why some things with uncertain reward I don't have a problem with and others I do.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Men muddle me marbles"

"I find reggae music has a song about everything...sort of like country music, but better"

"There is nothing but the moment,
and the moment is in the mind, 
yet the thousand mile gaze captures no vision"


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

At some point you've got to go into autopilot.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"There's a middle ground between being a sycophantic enabler and a bully, that's where true friendship lies."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"There are two sides to the coin. On one you live as you are & suffer through it, on the other you live as you're told and suffer through it. Flip it as you may, flip it as you might, you suffer through it"


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"I have standards for my imperfections, things need to be perfectly imperfect"


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

you aint sh1t
-me


----------



## HappyBread (Jul 14, 2017)

Oh my, is this not a stickied? (Is that the word? Been awhile since I used forums lol)
If it isn't, it really needs to be XD

You guys are doing really well here btw- amazing stuff. Can I join if I think of something?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"A lot of people are clever, that doesn't mean they are smart"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

HappyBread said:


> Can I join if I think of something?


Yep.:smile2:

"Trees can withstand strong winds, their roots keep them grounded, their roots keep them alive, their branches reach towards the sun. Birds don't have roots, they can fly towards the sun. Be a bird, live in a tree".

Your turn.:nerd:


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Remember how far you've come when you question how far you can go".


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

"We see both sides of the coin more often than not. But we choose to focus on one rather than the other. This side becomes the lens through which we see the world and every thought/feeling/decision/action is filtered through it."

Nothing profound there; seems pretty obvious.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"I can't accept this! You know I only deal in the maximum minimum! You've done too much!" Haha


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

**** all yall haters. ALL y'all can go to Hell. to **** Haters and move on. That is the way to peace. Shalom


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

When you feel like giving up is when you should push.

😒 I need to remember ^ this time. I hope I do.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"If you demand honesty then you must be willing to accept it"


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

> We're heading down smack alley, it's a dead end and there's rats behind us.


.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

"Maybe it wasn’t our fault after all, and maybe it was never our fault to begin with. Maybe it’s just another person struggling with their own emotions and problems while they try to navigate through their life."


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

"Life is a huge shytstorm with occasional beautiful sunrises."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"If you dream in black & white it's a nightmare, if it's in 3D it's a fantasy, anything else is purgatory, sweet dreams"


----------



## rockbottomrage (Feb 26, 2017)

"Pressure isnt always bad. Pressure turns coal into diamonds. "


----------



## GoodMojo33 (Jul 11, 2017)

"Drive fast, take chances" 😘

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"My lack of faith in God is born of my interactions with & observations of man"


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

playa-hatin' *****z call me clean coz it makes me mad, thats why every night i creep up on em with the mothaf*****n shotgun


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"At times the right decision for yourself is the wrong decision for everyone else"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Canadian Brotha said:


> "At times the right decision for yourself is the wrong decision for everyone else"


Good one.

"Never hold yourself back for people who would never consider doing the same for you"


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

If you don't have anything to say, you don't have to say anything at all.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"You're a good person, you're just not good in person"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Recognise, accept, express, resolve and finally, evolve"


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

LonelyLurker said:


> "Recognise, accept, express, resolve and finally, evolve"


That's clever & wise


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Canadian Brotha said:


> That's clever & wise


Why thank you.:smile2:


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

LonelyLurker said:


> "You're a good person, you're just not good in person"


I like this one


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

naes said:


> I like this one


I'm glad.

I think it applies to many of us here. We have all the necessary qualities, we just can't seem to use them when we need them.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

LonelyLurker said:


> I'm glad.
> 
> I think it applies to many of us here. We have all the necessary qualities, we just can't seem to use them when we need them.


Oh that is what you meant? I interpreted it differently lol xD


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

naes said:


> Oh that is what you meant? I interpreted it differently lol xD


Interesting, what did you think it meant? That you act out of character or hurt people to keep them at a safe distance? Something else entirely?


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

We grow vegetables to feed our bellies, but we grow flowers to feed our souls.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"It doesn't matter to other people why you are the way you are. Knowing the reason can help you to make changes, making those changes is what matters to other people. 

So don't settle for explaining your problems, aim to change them."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Absurd! You wanna know what's absurd? Getting into debt to obtain knowledge to get back out of debt! Who the hell thought that's a good system for their kids?"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Sometimes we don't get to do what we want to do, sometimes we have to do what we need to do, and sometimes, just sometimes, what we need to do gives us what we want too"


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

When you let loose, choose authenticity over gloss, a lot of negativity comes out. Maybe because it's what is bottled up the most and the longest and is what needs immediate release.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

see below.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Knowledge is potential, applied knowledge is power"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Love yourself enough to allow yourself to love fully"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Thinking is like taking the stairs, using clichés & generalisations is like taking the elevator. The problem is, elevators don't always go to your floor."


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

LonelyLurker said:


> "Remember how far you've come when you question how far you can go".


I love this one. Rolls off the tongue well, like snappy dialogue in a good film.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

cosmicslop said:


> I love this one. Rolls off the tongue well, like snappy dialogue in a good film.


Glad you liked it.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

There exists in depression a great void of pleasure. You desperately want to be better and happier. Depression makes you dwell on negativity and it can be all encompassing such that your thoughts always gravitate to telling yourself all of your weaknesses. With such a bleak outlook while you are depressed it can be extremely challenging to acknowledge to yourself that there may be just the slightest measure of confidence and self esteem left in you.

(I wrote that out of the blue when I was hospitalized in the psych ward)


----------



## Flint (Sep 16, 2012)

"Grape Mimes think alike" 

My own play on original great minds. It has reasoning too. Great minds do not think alike, they think individually! But if you ever found two people who decided to be grape mimes, you can bet your *** they think alike.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My sig (as far as I know that's a fairly original quote. Assuming you're talking verbatim).


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"The goal isn't to live without fear, but to live in spite of it"


----------



## ateivelis (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm stupid ****** and I'm proud of it


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"I'm not perfect, but I am a work in progress"


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

"I don't make-up the rules; I make them as I go." - _Anonymous_


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Thinking *isn't *bad, thinking about bad things *isn't *bad, bad thinking *is*"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Sometimes, still being around to lose is victory enough"


----------



## SPMelly (Jul 29, 2016)

Anal pergatory - the space in between the innards and the outards

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"It's your desire but their responsibility. If the horse at the water's edge won't drink, you shouldn't be the one dying of thirst."


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

No matter how good or bad you have it, wake up each day thankful for your life. Someone somewhere else is desperately fighting for theirs.


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

The smallest act of kindness is worth more than the grandest intention.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Ghst said:


> The smallest act of kindness is worth more than the grandest intention.


That's a good one.


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> That's a good one.


Thanks


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Fool me once, shame on, shame on you. Fool me, you can't get fooled again !!

Yeah ? Take heed.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

A few months ago I saw a tiny old lady struggling to push her walker up a steep hallway (yes.. Like a hallway leading up a floor. No stairs. This mini mall is next to a few retirement homes). Anyway I could see she was struggling, and people kept just walking past her, so I offered to help. She said "oh gosh, that's nice of you, but you look busy." It was true, but what's more important? So I said something like "*Never too busy to help someone in need*". She thanked me so much and told me how she had just broken her hip bone. Man was that thing heavy, but it felt good. I do think about this some times. Really hope someone helped her the other times she would have to go there.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> A few months ago I saw a tiny old lady struggling to push her walker up a steep hallway (yes.. Like a hallway leading up a floor. No stairs. This mini mall is next to a few retirement homes). Anyway I could see she was struggling, and people kept just walking past her, so I offered to help. She said "oh gosh, that's nice of you, but you look busy." It was true, but what's more important? So I said something like "*Never too busy to help someone in need*". She thanked me so much and told me how she had just broken her hip bone. Man was that thing heavy, but it felt good. I do think about this some times. Really hope someone helped her the other times she would have to go there.


 Reminds me of this one time at the store I saw this old man walking with a shopping cart. I saw him from far away so it was one of those moments when you can really tell when something doesn't look right. It was almost like the shopping cart was going faster than he wanted it to go. It kinda looked like he was being pulled along by the cart and he was kind of leaning back like "Slow down, ya damn thing!" :lol


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

the 'right thing' isn't always the right thing to do.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"You won't grow much if you constantly avoid failure."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Now all I need is a bottle of spiced rye & a tumbler so I can drink my cake too"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"With no power comes no responsibility"

*Edit: This one's so obvious I doubt it's original but I can't be bothered to check. *

*07/12/17 Edit:* I finally checked, it shows up in Kick-As$ at least so definitely not original. 

I wonder if it was used in the same context that I meant. :stu


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

"Be happy. Be yourself. If others don’t like it, then let them be. Happiness is a choice. Life isn’t about pleasing everybody."


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

"You don’t drown by falling in the water. You drown by staying there."


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

"Happiness is not determined by what’s happening around you, but rather what’s happening inside you. Most people depend on others to gain happiness, but the truth it always comes from within."


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

"When you have to start compromising yourself and your morals for the people around you, it’s probably time to change the people around you."


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Man who catch fly with chopstick, accomplish anything.

I thought of this quote while working in the maintenance office of some apartment complex in California. The son of one of the residents was being bullied so I taught him some karate. When I said this to my karate pupil, I was highlighting the meaning behind a difficult skill, that requires a mix of patience, focus and quickness. These are the qualities required to accomplish anything.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"If you think you're a hammer everything looks like a nail. If you think you're a loser everything looks like a fail."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

“Sometimes a little nasty is also a little love”


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

"When things get tough you have to keep on going, you cannot give up, you have to keep on hoping."


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

“You can't change the past, so you may as well shape the future instead”


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

The day of one's deliverance has already been written.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Don't break yourself trying to fix others"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"If you never ask questions, you'll never find answers. If you think you know it all, you're unlikely to learn any different"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Contrarians and ideologues are two sides of the same coin"


----------



## RG550 (Sep 6, 2016)

not mine, but "don't need to be a chef to say the food's sh**" is a part of my outlook on avoiding being taken advantage of

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Sometimes the best way to help someone else is to let them help you"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"The level of achievement can be viewed in terms of the outcome or the effort required. Outcome is sometimes unrelated to the level of effort required to achieve it."

:twak


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Shame is now the language those with nothing to say use to voice their insecurities."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

“Perfect people are just good actors”


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

There are probably some people who have made peace with their anuses. I don't count myself among them.


----------



## Anxiety Is In the Past (Aug 15, 2017)

Don't compare myself to others.Only compare myself to yesterday.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

We are on an axis afterall...I wonder if God thought of that before he asked Eve why she was the first to be crooked...


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Cheese has a "best before" date. Humans don't.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

"Give your brain a chance to think before you seek help from others. You may come up with something great."


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

"one must respond and not react"

"I have no idea why I fall ill on Monday either boss"


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> "one must respond and not react"


But, that wasn't... silly. :O


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

LonelyLurker said:


> But, that wasn't... silly. :O


Wasn't it?

It just came to me in the usual way so I trust it to be funny - ****. I`ll see the doc about it, just to rule out Les Dennis syndrome.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> Wasn't it?
> 
> It just came to me in the usual way so I trust it to be funny - ****. I`ll see the doc about it, just to rule out Les Dennis syndrome.


I hope they can fix you, by making you broken again, you know what I mean. :laugh:

And here's a couple of quotes to make up for getting off track.

"If people placed as much importance on communication as they do money, the world would be a richer place"


"No matter how deep you bury your emotions, you're still carrying them."​


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

LonelyLurker said:


> I hope they can fix you, by making you broken again, you know what I mean. :laugh:
> 
> And here's a couple of quotes to make up for getting off track.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, please keep your fingers crossed for me - I`m having an MRI scan tomorrow to see if they can identify the problem.


----------



## cherryisaac (Nov 15, 2017)

Power lies in the small things. (that are often overlooked) If you can master the small things then the big things come naturally


----------



## AmberLarson (Nov 16, 2017)

You are the only person, whom you should never lie.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

"Anytime you find yourself worrying, picture something funny replaying over and over again. If that doesn't work, find yourself some chocolate to eat."


----------



## vedavon8 (Oct 27, 2017)

if there is a way there is any way in transcendence and living above the downside


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

My first time doing this kind of thing. Wish me luck! 

Here goes the first one:

"You are a creator of myths. The biggest myths you know are those woven by your own mind."


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> My first time doing this kind of thing. Wish me luck!
> 
> Here goes the first one:
> 
> "You are a creator of myths. The biggest myths you know are those woven by your own mind."


Good luck, the water's warmer than it looks. :smile2:

"If you don't find the time to make time for yourself, time will find you and take you instead"

Or to be more concise

"If you don't find the time you will lose yourself"


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

_"People are more what they hide, than what they show."_

Not my own quote, but it does apply to me. And I like it as well.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Good luck, the water's warmer than it looks. :smile2:
> 
> "If you don't find the time to make time for yourself, time will find you and take you instead"
> 
> ...


^ agreed! 

Funny that you mention "the water's warmer than it looks" since I'm a swimmer. Numerous are the times I've gone to the pool and wondered how cold the water is gonna be, only to find it's not as bad as I thought.

Here's my 2nd one:

"All-encompassing curiosity is one in which bias/opinion does not get in the way."


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

EarthDominator said:


> _"People are more what they hide, than what they show."_
> 
> Not my own quote, but it does apply to me. And I like it as well.


That's a good one and I think it's true for most people. It goes to show that there's a lot more to people than is normally obvious.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The more you feel that you need something, the harder it will be to get that thing


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> ^ agreed!
> 
> Funny that you mention "the water's warmer than it looks" since I'm a swimmer. Numerous are the times I've gone to the pool and wondered how cold the water is gonna be, only to find it's not as bad as I thought.
> 
> ...


I remembered, I pay attention. 

"Pain is like cataracts of the mind"


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> I remembered, I pay attention.
> 
> "Pain is like cataracts of the mind"


I'm not sure what your quote means, can it be translated as "pain is like clouding of the mind"? 

It's great that you pay attention! :wink2:

Here's my 3rd quote:

"Remembering is impossible if your mind (even if only on a subconscious level) doesn't possess the interest necessary to be able to initially observe the thing in question. There is a direct relationship between attention, learning, and memory."

Or simplified:

"Remembering is impossible if your mind (even if only on a subconscious level) doesn't initially pay attention. There is a direct relationship between attention, learning, and memory."


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> I'm not sure what your quote means, can it be translated as "pain is like clouding of the mind"?
> 
> It's great that you pay attention! :wink2:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you know exactly what it means to me. It was based on the thought of people (including myself) being blinded to things that are right in front of us because we're hurting. That our pain is like cataracts of the mind.

OK, let's make another one...

"You're unlikely to hate yourself to happiness"


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Sounds like you know exactly what it means to me. It was based on the thought of people (including myself) being blinded to things that are right in front of us because we're hurting. That our pain is like cataracts of the mind.
> 
> OK, let's make another one...
> 
> "You're unlikely to hate yourself to happiness"


Makes sense, and that's what I figured. Your new quote is great too!

Here's my 4th quote:

"Intolerance (of anything) removes peace of mind. Tolerance/acceptance creates peace of mind. Peace creates a self-sustaining fountain of happiness from within."


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

something's gotta lurch


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

_"Every thought is a battle. Every breath is a war, and I don't think I'm winning anymore."_


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Life can be deceptive quicksand, the harder you fight the quicker you feel yourself drowning. Only had you not fought you'd have gone under long ago"

"Sometimes finding motivation feels like dreaming about how you would spend a lottery win when you can't even afford a ticket"


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Here's my 5th quote:

"Seek balance within and you will know peace."


----------



## marsia (Mar 22, 2016)

I like the quote my daughter quotes from me misspeaking, "Let me feels you something."


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Not all carers are caring, sometimes they're just the only one there."


----------



## acuncic (Dec 3, 2017)

"Quiet people lead from the heart."


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

“If a child offers to sell you the family car, you should check with the adults before you hand over your money”


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Try not to base your worth on how you compare to other people, you'll often be comparing the worst version of you to the best version of them"


----------



## DruidAvenger (Dec 14, 2017)

Every mind has the right to know anything which constitutes knowledge.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

“If you cared you should have prepared”


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

“To accomplish a goal you must do what is necessary, not what should be”


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"I will assume you to be neither beauty nor beast, however, I can only see that which is shown to me"


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

LonelyLurker said:


> "I will assume you to be neither beauty nor beast, however, I can only see that which is shown to me"


is this how your usually talk LL ? What part of the UK are you from - Downton Abbey ?


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> is this how your usually talk LL ? What part of the UK are you from - Downton Abbey ?


:laugh:

No, I just seem to have the ability to talk in "quote speak".

Absolutely no idea where I picked it up because I've never even been much of a reader.

The people here who have been lucky enough to hear my voice say I sound posh, but I think that's just because they aren't English.

I live in the salubrious environment known simply as...

East London (Dum, Dum, Dum Dum, Dum Da Da Dum). :smile2:


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

LonelyLurker said:


> I live in the salubrious environment known simply as...
> 
> East London (Dum, Dum, Dum Dum, Dum Da Da Dum). :smile2:


and you can spell and use a computer ?

The regeneration is really pepping up on that side the smoke !! I may even dare to travel within 20 miles of it now - may.

Anyway, I better not hijack another thread, as impedido10 won't be too far behind I`m sure, as I didn't leave his pedigree chum out this morning. He better not be chewing the sofa again or I`m taking him back.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> What part of the UK are you from - Downton Abbey ?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

@TheInvisibleHand, thank you !!

I just can't help myself - I should know better really.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> and you can spell and use a computer ?


How dare you.



TheInvisibleHand said:


>


Fiiiine

"I can't tell if it's your idea of banter or if you're just a w*nker, I guess we'll find out won't we mate?"

Better? :laugh:

Just to be clear, that was just a new version of the quote, not directed at you.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Stupidity is like uncertainty, you don't have to like it, or even tolerate it, but you'd better get used to it"


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

"The more you feel that you need something, the harder it will be to get that thing"


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

@LonelyLurker

Most of your quotes are awesome, i really enjoyed reading them

And here is mine, not as profound and deep but still mine 

It is what it is.
Also my signature which is kind of mine version of the famous "keep walking" 0


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Johnny Walker said:


> @LonelyLurker
> 
> Most of your quotes are awesome, i really enjoyed reading them
> 
> ...


Thanks. :smile2:

This thread needs more activity so the more the merrier.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

LonelyLurker said:


> "Stupidity is like uncertainty, you don't have to like it, or even tolerate it, but you'd better get used to it"


oh come on mate you're having a laugh right :grin2: .

At least keep it a little realistic that you are capable of moments of such wisdom and profundity every few minutes. You may fool the yanks but not me.

Listen, I know you exceeded all expectations by leaving school with 2 GCSE's - a C in English Lit, and an A+ in Home Economics - but even with that kind of academic ability, its still pushing it a bit to make out that you are some kind of old sage.

Where are you getting them from? Xmas crackers? Fortune cookies?


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> oh come on mate you're having a laugh right :grin2: .
> 
> At least keep it a little realistic that you are capable of moments of such wisdom and profundity every few minutes. You may fool the yanks but not me.
> 
> ...


Haters haters everywhere, I think I need a drink. :laugh:


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

LonelyLurker said:


> Haters haters everywhere, I think I need a drink. :laugh:


:grin2:

I need some geeing up today and I don't like ask but would the forums very own "Plato" be kind enough to post something motivational, something to give us all some hope?

:wink2:


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> :grin2:
> 
> I need some geeing up today and I don't like ask but would the forums very own "Plato" be kind enough to post something motivational, something to give us all some hope?
> 
> :wink2:


Sure.

"When life seems dark and reserves run shallow, through gritted teeth crawl onward, your life can unravel tomorrow."


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

LonelyLurker said:


> Sure.
> 
> "When life seems dark and reserves run shallow, through gritted teeth crawl onward, your life can unravel tomorrow."


are you saying that there is always hope for tomorrow, and all of us can achieve greatness?

:crying: thanks LL.

I hope to reach that place, I know I can get there. I will get there!

btw, I am going to start googling these from now to find your source


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> are you saying that there is always hope for tomorrow, and all of us can achieve greatness?
> 
> :crying: thanks LL.
> 
> ...


I actually meant that by the sounds of things you've only got a day left before it all goes t*ts up, but I like your interpretation better, that's the beautiful thing about quotes isn't it? 

I literally make them up on the spot you cheeky little bugger, @HiddenFathoms used to Google them too but she can vouch for me now. Some of the ones in this thread are only here because I made them up while talking to her and she suggested I post it, I've got loads more but don't want to monopolise things. 

I can assure you that one was freshly made just for you, didn't dip into my backlog or anything (that sounds... unfortunate).


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

LonelyLurker said:


> I actually meant that by the sounds of things you've only got a day left before it all goes t*ts up, but I like your interpretation better, that's the beautiful thing about quotes isn't it?
> 
> I literally make them up on the spot you cheeky little bugger, @*HiddenFathoms* used to Google them too but she can vouch for me now. Some of the ones in this thread are only here because I made them up while talking to her and she suggested I post it, I've got loads more but don't want to monopolise things.
> 
> I can assure you that one was freshly made just for you, didn't dip into my backlog or anything (that sounds... unfortunate).


Wherever it came from, its life changing wisdom.

@*HiddenFathoms* , what a cheat, can't believe you would do that ! First Ben Johnson in the 100m, and now you - I may have to rethink my perception of Canadians. Tut tut HF.

LL, I think a quote on the pitfalls of cheating is needed here.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> Wherever it came from, its life changing wisdom.
> 
> @*HiddenFathoms* , what a cheat, can't believe you would do that ! First Ben Johnson in the 100m, and now you - I may have to rethink my perception of Canadians. Tut tut HF.
> 
> LL, I think a quote on the pitfalls of cheating is needed here.


Sure.

"Beware the off brand chicken man, for he seeks to leave you with a relationship resembling his shriveled scrotum"

:laugh:


----------



## lost owl (May 31, 2016)

Ohh this is something I like...

"Life consists of cycles and balances, learn what they are and find out how they work"

"Accept only who you are but, never accept what you've become"

"Nobody chooses to have suffering, hardships, or disadvantages. But when you choose to understand those uncontrollable aspects, you inevitably gain control."


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Some people think that ignoring emotion makes you logical. The truth is that if you fail to account for human irrationality, you're just another example of it"


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Want to update my quote - "It is what it is and it's gonna be what it's gonna be"
Sometimes help reduce my anxiety ^^


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

"I'd rather be right than happy"

and

" I'm just a failed hedonist".

Both rather self-prophesying/self-fulfilling.


----------



## BlackStars (Mar 6, 2018)

The harder it is, bigger the glory


----------



## BlackStars (Mar 6, 2018)

funnynihilist said:


> "The more you feel that you need something, the harder it will be to get that thing"


you can only have what you can let go of


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

_"You're scared to tell people how much it hurts, so you keep it all to yourself."_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

BlackStars said:


> you can only have what you can let go of


good one


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"If you hold onto something that burns you and refuse to let it go, eventually you won't feel anything. Don't make the mistake of thinking this means you are no longer being burnt."


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I am ultimately just another turd circling the bowl of life.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My sig. I don't know/care if it's original (I kind of doubt it) but I didn't just copy and paste it so it's out of my head in that way.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

"i feel like i've been up all night raping cows"

because i ate some cheese and it made me feel weird (digestively). some things you can only really say to vegan type people...


----------



## Gonegirl52 (Mar 26, 2018)

It takes more than one feather to fly............


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"If you've only been exposed to pollution, you may believe all air is inherently dangerous"


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL (Aug 15, 2017)

Tomorrow is a new day. 
Tomorrow, I will be a new person.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

"Explanation is not a synonym for excuse"


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

"When Gregor Samsa woke up one morning from unsettling dreams, he found himself changed into a monstrous vermin."


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

"Nothing happened"


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Until you've surpassed adolescence in maturity, keep being an adolescent ... A whole life spent in childhood is a life, but an adult one with no base is not ...


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

If someone only sees your worth when you're gone, stay gone.


----------

